# More Arrests in PA Steroid Ring Bust



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More Arrests in PA Steroid Ring Bust HARRISBURG, Pa. – August 20, 2010 (WPVI) — “Operation Roid Runner” started in 2009 and Pa. officials are announcing more arrests today. Narcotics agents from the Attorney General’s Office have filed criminal charges against six suspects connected to the use and distribution of steroids in the Chester, Lehigh, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

